# NCEES 2008 Prob 132 question



## Relvinim (Oct 13, 2010)

Steam at 600 F and 300 psi is expanded in a turbine to 3 psi. The solution approaches the initial condition as a superheated steam. How did they know to use superheated properties? According to the vapor power cycle graph the entering condition is usually saturated vapor and the problem never mentioned anything about a superheated condition. I'm confused.


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 13, 2010)

Relvinim said:


> Steam at 600 F and 300 psi is expanded in a turbine to 3 psi. The solution approaches the initial condition as a superheated steam. How did they know to use superheated properties? According to the vapor power cycle graph the entering condition is usually saturated vapor and the problem never mentioned anything about a superheated condition. I'm confused.


They just went with superheated based on the initial conditions given. The saturation temp for 300psi steam is 417.35F. I'd say start there first instead of going with what's on the graph.


----------



## Relvinim (Oct 14, 2010)

Good catch! Thanks. I did it the other way around. Looked at T=600 and saw the saturation pressure was over 1500 psi and thought it was within the vapor curve. Are you doing the Mech Systems for your depth?


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 14, 2010)

Relvinim said:


> Good catch! Thanks. I did it the other way around. Looked at T=600 and saw the saturation pressure was over 1500 psi and thought it was within the vapor curve. Are you doing the Mech Systems for your depth?


Yea, which one are you doing?


----------



## Relvinim (Oct 14, 2010)

Same here. So far I did the SMS (Mech Syst), SMS Fluids (breadth), SMS HVAC (breadth) and almost done with NCEES 08. I ordered the PE Sample Exam (Lindberg). I am hoping the PE Sample exam will be what it takes to get me over the hump to pass. I don't want to take this again.


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 14, 2010)

Relvinim said:


> Same here. So far I did the SMS (Mech Syst), SMS Fluids (breadth), SMS HVAC (breadth) and almost done with NCEES 08. I ordered the PE Sample Exam (Lindberg). I am hoping the PE Sample exam will be what it takes to get me over the hump to pass. I don't want to take this again.


I did the Lindeburg sample breadth and was disappointed. It's a lot more difficult than the NCEES ones, and some questions just really got me mad. I did all except for half of the HVAC on the 2001 NCEES, did all the SMS MD, NCEES 2008 TF, Lindeburg Breadth, and some of the SMS HVAC breath. I also got the Lindeburg Practice Problems book and that actually wasn't half bad. I'm going to do the 2008 NCEES tomorrow and see how I do.


----------



## Relvinim (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like you will be better prepared than me. I am currently working the depth section of NCEES 08 and it's a bit time consuming. From what I've learned to this point is that almost all problems can be solved correctly...the problem is some of them are taking me a long time. It really comes down to how efficient you are with your time.


----------



## navyasw02 (Oct 14, 2010)

I think I might skim through it first to find the super easy ones that require no calculations, just require reading a few sentences from the MERM. At least I know I will get maybe 4 right. I saw some posts that there were a handful of economics problems on the April test so I'll hit those early too.


----------

